# Squid Optimization Questions...



## belikeyeshua (Jan 4, 2010)

I've got a couple questions about squid.

As I understand it, squid has to communicate with the server to find out if the copy that squid has is the most recent copy. If not, then the proxy server will give you the most recent version instead of the one from the hard drive.

Now, is there any way that this process can be sped up a bit?

I do have another question but it does not concern squid...

I've read about some services that either compress your downloads through their proxy server... or relocate them for you so that you can download them at a faster speed. To me, this sounds like a joke and that it would be a great way for such a company to make a lot of money off of people who don't know any better. Plus there's a chance that they might be selling your info.

Anyhow, if there is a good company that does something like that... please let me know.

Thanks,
~Shawn


----------



## ohauer (Jan 4, 2010)

> Now, is there any way that this process can be sped up a bit?


squid doesn't download the file and compare before it delivers, it looks to the http headers.

compare the speed from downloading a big file with this.
[CMD=">"]printf  "HEAD http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=9970\n\n" | nc forums.freebsd.org 80
[/CMD]


----------

